

Google Will Finally Terminate Google Talk Program for Windows on 16th Feb, 2015 - wcummings
http://gadgetstouse.com/news/google-pulls-the-plug-for-gtalk/30258

======
wcummings
Sounds like there will be no more XMPP support

